# أين هى  المحبه ؟؟؟ ( بقلمى )



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

*"اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا"​*





*للاسف أصبحت هناك أزمة ثقه فى الاخرين
 لا أحد يثق فى اراء أحد
لا يحتوينا سوى الشك
 نفتقد القدوه
لا نرى من يستحق أن يكون مثال نحتذى به فى حياتنا


لا أعلم لماذا أصبحنا لا نبالى بأى أراء تخالفنا 
فأن لم نرفضها بعنف وبقتال على الاقل لا نلتفت اليها 
أصبحت الحقيقه بالنسبة الينا هى فقط ما نعرفه
لا نرضى بوجود مخالف للرأى ولا نعتز الا بوجهة نظرنا
أصبح بداخل كل فرد فينا ديكتاتور لا يعرف الا القسوه مع كل من يعارضه 


أنا ومن بعدى الطوفان
 هذا أيضا أصبح مبدأنا 
الانانيه والنرجسيه وغيرهم من الامراض التى أصبحت مستوطنه لدى البشر
بل وايضا الشراسه فى التعامل بدون  أى مبرر أحياناً
لو نظرنا حولنا وراقبنا التعاملات اليوميه بين البشر سنرى أشياء مرعبه
لا يوجد بيننا من يحتمل الاخر 
لا نغفر ولا نحتمل ولا نتقبل


 أين هى  المحبه التى تتأنى وترفق ؟؟
أين هى المحبه التى لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ ؟؟
أين هى من ريائنا وحبنا لكرامتنا ؟؟
هل بالفعل أصبحنا انجيل معاش للاخرين أم أننا نحتاج بالفعل لوقفه مع أنفسنا ؟؟


تحياتى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع صعب جدا جدا

موضوع يجب الوقوف أمامه كثيرا 

صنعوا عيدا للحب ولا يوجد حب ( ألا نادرا )

كل كلمه من الموضوع قرأتها بعنايه

فقدت المحبه أصلا 

ميثال بسيط 

ممكن الأبن يتصل بأمه بالموبايل ليسأل عليها

وبيتها على بعد خطوات من بيته

كذا الصداقه الحقيقيه أصبحت نادره فمن معه صديق

لاوم يتمسك بيه جدا

وأمثله كثيره من النفاق ...


للأسف ( وهذا من وجهه نظرى )

السبب أنه يوجد الرائع الذى نقتدى به

وبنتساهل
ومن هو 

هو الرب يسوع ( عنوان الحب ) الذى بذل ذاته لأجلنا

من أجل ماذا ................... الحب لينا 

ليس حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسه لجل احبايه يو13 15


ثم هناك سير القديسين  أين الاقتداء بهم 

انظروا الي نهايه سيرتهم فتمثلوا بايمانهم عب7 13

لو فكر الانسان لحظه أنه  حياته لا تستحق وأن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم

لو فكر لحظات أن تكون حياته محبه وعطاء للآخرين



______________

موضوع كالعاده من أروع الموضوعات

التى فيها مناقشات 

الرب يبارككم . بشفاعه أمه الحنون

شكرا أختنا الغاليه*


----------



## طحبوش (12 فبراير 2010)

*أنا ومن بعدى الطوفان



فقدنا الاحساس بغيرنا ننظر للموضوع من زاوية ضيقة جدا 

يعني نأتي الى كأس ربعها فارغ و تلات ارباعها مليان نترك المليان و نلحق الفارغ 
نحاول ان نرى ما يحمله الشخص من سيئات و لا ننظر الى الايجابيات 

الشخص الي عنا بيرتكب خطأ كبير جدا
سيرته و سيرة عيلته تتناقل الى الجيل الخامس بعد ذلك الخطأ 
ربنا يسامحه و نحن لا نستطيع ان نغفر له 
بالفعل 
نحاسب و نرافع نقاضي 
على كيفنا 
كل يوم نقيم يوم الدينونة بالسنتنا و كأننا ارباب في هذا العالم و ننسى الله 

عارفة ليه نسينا المحبة لان من ينسى الله ينسى المحبة =الله 
*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2010)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااا

كل شىء فى الدنيا اتغير 

مع مشغوليات الحياه 

والزمن الصعب 

لكن المفروض مهما يكن لايمكن ان ننسى 

المحبه والصداقه الحقيقه اللى برده بقت نادره 

كل واحد فى الزمن ده بيقول ياله نفسى 

انا فى الاول 

حتى زى ما قال النهيسى  لما الابن بيتجوز 

يادوب سؤال بالتليفون والظروف والدنيا 

الموضوع فعلا فى غايه الاهميه 

شكرااااااااااااااا دونا 

ربنا يباركك



كله فى سباق مع الزمن


​


----------



## youhnna (12 فبراير 2010)

*اين المحبة؟
تاتى المحبة عندما يلتصق الانسان حقا بالرب
عندما زى ماقلتى يكون انجيل معاش
عندما لايكون مؤمن مزيف
عندما يسكن القلب المسيح
عندما يكون حقا يحب الله
من كل فكره ومن عمق قلبه
وبكل كيانه وقدرتة
عندها يستطيع حقا ان يعرف المحبة الحقة لغيرة
شكراااااااااااااا دونا
موضوع رائع​*


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2010)

*الحب اصبح عملة نادرة جدا قعلا دونا*
*ربنا يرحمنا قىالزمن الصعب دة*
*دة حتى الحب قى الاسرة الواحدةاختفى*
*منغير مبالغة عشان اناشوفت مواقف غجيبة جدا*
*انعدم فيها الحب حتى بين الاخوات*
*الحب اصبح كلمة بلا معنى دونا*
*ميرسى على الموضوع الواقعى جدا*
*ر*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2010)

*المحبه بقيت كلام على ورق

لكن مفيش فعل
*​


----------



## ponponayah (12 فبراير 2010)

*للاسف يا دونا 
المحبة راحت حبه حبه 
لغاية ما بقى مفيش​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا دونا
المحبة و الحب موجود هو يمكن الواحد مع الوقت بيلاقي نفسة بيقصر كتير في حق اللي بيحبهم مع ان محبتهم في قلبة موجوده انا هنا بتكلم عن نفسي
انا فعلا لقيت اني بقيت مهمل في حق ناس كتير بحبهم فعلا وكل محاول اقعد معاهم او اكلمهم الاقي حاجة تطلع تعطلتني سواء مادية او بسبب الشغل او غيرة كتير
عشان كده انا ديما بلتمس العزر لاصحابي او معارفي لاني بقول لنفسي اكيد في حاجة بتعطلهم عني زي مانا برضة متعطل لكن المحبة موجوده وعمرها مهتخلص من العالم لانها من الله
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع صعب جدا جدا
> 
> موضوع يجب الوقوف أمامه كثيرا
> 
> ...



*مرور مميز للغايه استاذى الغالى
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك 
كل التحيه لشخصك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> *أنا ومن بعدى الطوفان
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الف شكر ليك يا طحبوش على مرورك المميز
بس برضه زعلانه منك وهتخانق معاك لما ترجع علشان الغيبه الطويله دى:smil8:
ربنا معاك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااا
> 
> كل شىء فى الدنيا اتغير
> 
> ...



*نورتى الموضوع يا كاندووو ومبسوطه لردك الجميل
ربنا معاكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اين المحبة؟
> تاتى المحبة عندما يلتصق الانسان حقا بالرب
> عندما زى ماقلتى يكون انجيل معاش
> عندما لايكون مؤمن مزيف
> ...



*الاروع هو مرورك اخى الغالى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وميرررسى خالص على المشاركه الجميله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *الحب اصبح عملة نادرة جدا قعلا دونا*
> *ربنا يرحمنا قىالزمن الصعب دة*
> *دة حتى الحب قى الاسرة الواحدةاختفى*
> *منغير مبالغة عشان اناشوفت مواقف غجيبة جدا*
> ...



*نورت الموضوع يا جرجس وعندك حق فى كل كلمه قلتها
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *المحبه بقيت كلام على ورق
> 
> لكن مفيش فعل
> *​



*عندك حق للاسف يا مينا
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *للاسف يا دونا
> المحبة راحت حبه حبه
> لغاية ما بقى مفيش​*



*لو اتبعنا تعاليم المسيح واخدناه قدوه لينا بجد هترجع محبتنا وهترجع لنا معاها حا جات تانيه كتير خسرناها بسبب قلتها
ميرررسى يا قمررر على المشاركه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا دونا
> المحبة و الحب موجود هو يمكن الواحد مع الوقت بيلاقي نفسة بيقصر كتير في حق اللي بيحبهم مع ان محبتهم في قلبة موجوده انا هنا بتكلم عن نفسي
> انا فعلا لقيت اني بقيت مهمل في حق ناس كتير بحبهم فعلا وكل محاول اقعد معاهم او اكلمهم الاقي حاجة تطلع تعطلتني سواء مادية او بسبب الشغل او غيرة كتير
> عشان كده انا ديما بلتمس العزر لاصحابي او معارفي لاني بقول لنفسي اكيد في حاجة بتعطلهم عني زي مانا برضة متعطل لكن المحبة موجوده وعمرها مهتخلص من العالم لانها من الله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*



*شىء جميل انك تفكر كده يا ماجد
على الاقل انت بتفكر فيهم بتعاتب نفسك على التقصير عندك رغبة تقرب لهم من جديد بتلتمس لهم الاعذار  غيرك كتير مش فى دماغه الكلام ده صدقنى
نورت يا ماجد ربنا يعوضك تعبك *


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2010)

*اسم الصليب عليكي يا دونا
مش عارف شو اقولك بس
*​


----------



## zezza (15 مايو 2010)

فين المحبة ؟؟؟!!!! 
فعلا يا دونا الواحد ممكن يبيع اخوه فى ثوانى و لحظة غدر او غضب 
ربنا يرحمنا و يحمينا من شر الايام 
شكرا حبيببتى على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

*المحبة والحب اصبحوا عملة نادرة بالكاد تكون مستحيلة*
*ياريت نرجع ايام زمان كنتي تلاقي الحب الصادق النابع من القلب*
*من غير مصالح من اي حاجة تشوهه بجد حاجة تخليكي تحزني*
*ده حتي الله محبة بس للاسف بنقولها كده من غير فعل*
*ربنا يدينا بجد روح المحبة المزروعة جوانا ونشيل بقي الحقد*
*والكراهية والند بالند حرررررام كفاية*

*موضوع بجد متميز*
*ميرسي دونا*​


----------



## zama (16 مايو 2010)

أ / دونا ..

أنا هرد بشكل عام ع الموضوع ..

كلام حضرتك مظبوط جداً ، لكن هتكلم ليس من منطلق الدعوة للتفاؤل و لكن لنكون أكثر موضوعية إن الحب موجود أيضاً بجانب وجود السلبيات التى نناقشها الأن ..

ممكن يكون أقل شوية ممكن ، لكن بأمانة موجود ..

عارفيين لييييييييييه ؟؟

لأن الله موجود و سرمدى ..

بالتالى ممكن نخطأ أحياناً ونبعد عن نبراس المسيح المــُحب للعالم ، لكن تعود أعيننا أيضاً إليه و تعود أيضاً الصفات الأيجابية ..

يعنى تقدر حضرتك توصفى الحياة بأنها عاملة زى موج البحر (( ظاهرة المد و الجزر )) بتجدد نفسها يعنى زى الموج ما بيجدد الأكسجين للبحر ..

عموماً أنا هبدأ بنفسى لأنى أكيد مليان عيوب هحب أكتر ..

أشكرك أ / دونا ع الموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> *اسم الصليب عليكي يا دونا
> مش عارف شو اقولك بس
> *​



*انا اللى هقولك
نورت يا جوجو​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2010)

zezza قال:


> فين المحبة ؟؟؟!!!!
> فعلا يا دونا الواحد ممكن يبيع اخوه فى ثوانى و لحظة غدر او غضب
> ربنا يرحمنا و يحمينا من شر الايام
> شكرا حبيببتى على الموضوع ربنا يباركك



*للاسف بيحصل يا زوزو
امين يا رب ارحمنا واعطينا القدره على المحبه والتسامح
ميرررسى يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *المحبة والحب اصبحوا عملة نادرة بالكاد تكون مستحيلة*
> *ياريت نرجع ايام زمان كنتي تلاقي الحب الصادق النابع من القلب*
> *من غير مصالح من اي حاجة تشوهه بجد حاجة تخليكي تحزني*
> *ده حتي الله محبة بس للاسف بنقولها كده من غير فعل*
> ...



*مرورك هو اللى حقيقى مميز يا اجمل وارق روكا
نورتى يا سكررره:Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / دونا ..
> 
> أنا هرد بشكل عام ع الموضوع ..
> 
> ...



*نورت الموضوع يا زاما
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يوليو 2010)

*طول ما المسيح جوة قلبنا...أكييييييييييييييييييييد هيبقى جوانا المحبة اللى وصفها الكتاب
مياة كثيرة لا تستطيع ان تطفئ نار المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها....

المحبة اجمل شئ فى الدنيا لان اللـــــــــــــــــه محبــــــــــــــــــــة.
*​


----------



## tamav maria (15 يوليو 2010)

> أنا ومن بعدى الطوفان
> هذا أيضا أصبح مبدأنا
> الانانيه والنرجسيه وغيرهم من الامراض التى أصبحت مستوطنه لدى البشر
> بل وايضا الشراسه فى التعامل بدون أى مبرر أحياناً
> ...


 
رائع دونا 
تسلم ايديك ياقمر


----------



## مسرة (20 يوليو 2010)

لا أعلم لماذا أصبحنا لا نبالى بأى أراء تخالفنا 
فأن لم نرفضها بعنف وبقتال على الاقل لا نلتفت اليها 
أصبحت الحقيقه بالنسبة الينا هى فقط ما نعرفه
لا نرضى بوجود مخالف للرأى ولا نعتز الا بوجهة نظرنا
أصبح بداخل كل فرد فينا ديكتاتور لا يعرف الا القسوه مع كل من يعارضه 


شكرا ليكي 
موضوع جميل


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (23 يوليو 2010)

*المسيحية عظيمة فعلا و فريدة فعلا و فوق تفكير مستوى البشر الطبيعى و لا يستطيع اى احد ان يعيش هذا الا ان كانت له قوة من السماء لا يدركها العالم و من الامور التى تنفرد بها المسيحية دون سواها المحبة *
*نحن مطالبون ان نحب لا ان نحب .....و هنا صعوبة الموقف فلابد ان يمنحك الرب القوة على الحب دون انتظار المقابل *
*و هذا ما قاله الرسول بولس فى رسالته الى اهل كورنثوس الثانية الاصحاح الثانى عشر و العدد الخامس عشرلما قال*
*" اما انا فبكل سرور انفق و انفق منم اجلكم و ان كنت كلما احبكم اكثر احب اقل "!!!!!!!!*
*فقط لا ننظر الفى المحيطين بنا بل يجب علينا نحن ان ننشر الحب بين الكل فى عالم اصبح الحب دليل الضعف و ليس القوة*
*و الرب يبارك حياتكم*
*وحيد جرجس ايوب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *طول ما المسيح جوة قلبنا...أكييييييييييييييييييييد هيبقى جوانا المحبة اللى وصفها الكتاب
> مياة كثيرة لا تستطيع ان تطفئ نار المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها....
> 
> المحبة اجمل شئ فى الدنيا لان اللـــــــــــــــــه محبــــــــــــــــــــة.
> *​



*ميرررسى ابو تربووو على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> رائع دونا
> تسلم ايديك ياقمر



*نورتى يا نيتا :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مسرة قال:


> لا أعلم لماذا أصبحنا لا نبالى بأى أراء تخالفنا
> فأن لم نرفضها بعنف وبقتال على الاقل لا نلتفت اليها
> أصبحت الحقيقه بالنسبة الينا هى فقط ما نعرفه
> لا نرضى بوجود مخالف للرأى ولا نعتز الا بوجهة نظرنا
> ...



*مرورك هو الاجمل
ميرررسى يا قمررر :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2010)

وحيد جرجس ايوب قال:


> *المسيحية عظيمة فعلا و فريدة فعلا و فوق تفكير مستوى البشر الطبيعى و لا يستطيع اى احد ان يعيش هذا الا ان كانت له قوة من السماء لا يدركها العالم و من الامور التى تنفرد بها المسيحية دون سواها المحبة *
> *نحن مطالبون ان نحب لا ان نحب .....و هنا صعوبة الموقف فلابد ان يمنحك الرب القوة على الحب دون انتظار المقابل *
> *و هذا ما قاله الرسول بولس فى رسالته الى اهل كورنثوس الثانية الاصحاح الثانى عشر و العدد الخامس عشرلما قال*
> *" اما انا فبكل سرور انفق و انفق منم اجلكم و ان كنت كلما احبكم اكثر احب اقل "!!!!!!!!*
> ...



*اشكرك على مرورك المميز
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

يمكن عشان الانسان بقي حاسس بعد الامان من الدنيا ومن اللي بيشوفه فيها الواحد ومن الخبرات السيئه اللي بيخدها
فا بقي حاكم علي كل الناس بعدم الثقه والشعور بالامان من ناحيتهم
وحب المصلحه اللي بقي موجود
اسباب كتير اووي يا دونا بجد
لو حكيت الكلام مش هيخلص صدقني 
بس فعلا كل انسان بقي ماشي علي مبدء انا ومن بعدي الطوفان
موضوع قيم جدااا
متابعه معاكم


----------



## nerooo_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*يمكن سبب ان مفيش محبة بينـــــا ,علشن مش فاتحين باب قلبنا لربنا *

*لو سمحنالة يدخل قلبنا وحياتنا ,حاجات كتير صدقينى هتتغير*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> يمكن عشان الانسان بقي حاسس بعد الامان من الدنيا ومن اللي بيشوفه فيها الواحد ومن الخبرات السيئه اللي بيخدها
> فا بقي حاكم علي كل الناس بعدم الثقه والشعور بالامان من ناحيتهم
> وحب المصلحه اللي بقي موجود
> اسباب كتير اووي يا دونا بجد
> ...



*ميرررسى يا ميرووو على مرورك المميز وعندك حق فى كل كلمه قلتيها بس انا دايما بترن فى ودانى كلمه قالها ابونا مكارى وقت ما بكى على  شهداء نجع حمادى لما قال امسكوا فى ايد ربنا لانه فعلا ربنا هو قدوتنا وطوق نجاتنا الوحيد
 ربنا يباركك حبيبتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *يمكن سبب ان مفيش محبة بينـــــا ,علشن مش فاتحين باب قلبنا لربنا *
> 
> *لو سمحنالة يدخل قلبنا وحياتنا ,حاجات كتير صدقينى هتتغير*
> ​



*اكيد القلب اللى مش ساكنه المسيح هو قلب خالى من المحبه ومن كل الاحاسيس الجميله 
ميرررسى يا نيرووو نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى *


----------

